# How to get 300mbps on laptop



## mrthanhnguyen (Apr 20, 2012)

My laptop has wireless N capability, but when I click on network status, it appears only 54mbps with WEP security set up. When I changed to WPA2-PSK [AES], it went up to 130mbps . How can I set up to get to 300Mbps. My router already set to 300mbps. My desktop currently connect to the router wire, but it has only 100mbps. How to improve it too?

I want 300mbps like the one in this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vvSlEjt7FTs


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 20, 2012)

maybe your laptop's wireless isnt 802.11n compatible?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you need dual band capabilities to get 300mbps


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 20, 2012)

wireless N can range anywhere from 150 to 600. you'll need a dual band router, and each wireless adaptor for the computers needs to support N300 as well. as for the desktop, your router's lan ports are most likely 10/100. its hard to say about the desktop, it could also have a 10/100 lan chip/card on it. you would also need a cat6e cable. so you'd want a dual band N300/N450 router with gigabit ports, a cat6e cable, gigabit NIC for the desktop, and a wireless N300 usb or express card adapter for the laptop.

we'd need to know more about the laptop (model number), desktop, and router to say for sure what the problem is

as for that youtube video,... the camera didn't do a good job with focusing on text.


----------



## washd123 (May 2, 2012)

about the laptop as far as I know changing the security won't change the speed of the wireless signal. It will fluctuate though, depends on the connection between the router and the laptop. Also it's pretty irrelevant to the actual speeds of the internet.

about the desktop, your NIC is probably 10/100, the only way to go higher is with a new 10/100/1000 gigabit ethernet NIC


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

WEP security isnt compatible with wifi N speeds (150/300Mb) because its a worthless security, and broken in mere minutes by even a beginner, so using WEP disables wifi N as a "hello, use real security" wake up call.


make sure your routers set to 40Mhz channel width, otherwise your laptop only does 150Mb wifi N.



300Mb wireless is still slower than 100Mb wired, just as an FYI.


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> 300Mb wireless is still slower than 100Mb wired, just as an FYI.



I need a 3x3 5ghz MIMO adapter, I already have an Cisco Linksys E4200. Honestly, it's pretty fast on the Macbook Pro. It obviously doesn't tell me my speed but it's not unreasonable. The Mac doesn't tell me how fast it was going, but doing the math from the estimated time for competion for an 8.5gb movie, it looks like I copy at about 9mb/s. I'm not sure if that is at 300mbit though, it could be 72/72 (~150mbit) at full signal strength (~8mb/s?) (there are no 5ghz networks nearby and the AP is no more than 35 feet away.)

Your speed on Wifi is highly dependent on the wireless traffic near you on other networks and the hardware you have and how it is setup. My 2.4 suffers because everyone and their mother has a 2.4ghz network around here, but 5ghz flies because no one near me wants to invest in an expensive router.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I need a 3x3 5ghz MIMO adapter, I already have an Cisco Linksys E4200. Honestly, it's pretty fast on the Macbook Pro. It obviously doesn't tell me my speed but it's not unreasonable. The Mac doesn't tell me how fast it was going, but doing the math from the estimated time for competion for an 8.5gb movie, it looks like I copy at about 9mb/s. I'm not sure if that is at 300mbit though, it could be 72/72 (~150mbit) at full signal strength (~8mb/s?) (there are no 5ghz networks nearby and the AP is no more than 35 feet away.)
> 
> Your speed on Wifi is highly dependent on the wireless traffic near you on other networks and the hardware you have and how it is setup. My 2.4 suffers because everyone and their mother has a 2.4ghz network around here, but 5ghz flies because no one near me wants to invest in an expensive router.



100Mb wired does 12.5MB/s, around 11.5 on most home networks.


$10 for a 5 port switch vs the massive cost of the wireless there.


the real problem is that the wifi speeds are shared between all devices on that network, whereas wired can do all your devices at that speed.


i guess its all moot until the OP comes back again, he's been rather quiet.


----------

